# How much should it cost to rebuild a 307



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

I had a local college rebuild my engine. They originally quoted me $800. Its a college so they cant charge for labor. $800 easly turned into $1400, or so they say! The heads were rebuilt and the engine was bored 0.40 over. Next thing I know they wanna charge me $2300. I know for a fact that I could have rebuilt a LT1 engine for that price (in parts). They did not give me a radical cam as I requested, I do not have edelbrock performance kit yet (carb, manifold, valve covers) So W/T/F? How much do you guys think this project is worth? Even the machinic told me that he wouldnt spend $2300 on a 307 (remember free labor)..

Why should I spend $2300 on a 307, when I could have bought a crate engine?

So now theyre bullshittin on my car! If they put my car to sleep, ''Im going to put them to sleep''!


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

seems high considering the price they want on this site for a kit???
http://www.northernautoparts.com/ProductMo...uctModelId=3627
:biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

what school is doing it?


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

bend over and grab your ankles


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Dec 16 2003, 02:19 AM
> *what school is doing it?*


 St.paul tech.....

I went up ther today and told them I am not spending that on a 307.. They tryed to give me another 307 for cheaper, as if they want to bring down the value of my car. After we talked for 1/2 hour they took off $400 in tax and $200 in enviornment fees.. I still dont feel comfortable spending 2 stacks on a 307... 


I will post my itemized bill tonight so you guys can tell me if I was over chargerg for anything...


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Dec 16 2003, 01:31 AM
> *seems high considering the price they want on this site for a kit???
> http://www.northernautoparts.com/ProductMo...uctModelId=3627
> :biggrin:*


 that kit is 1980-1985, i have and 88. The 88 has fuel economy B.S, are are 140hp slower... Im just going to throw in a 700r4 tranny, so I can burn rubber (if I ever have to)..


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

homeboy just get the 700 tranny and get a rebuilt 350 chevy engine for 1500-1800 installed. stop being dumb


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Dec 17 2003, 04:27 PM
> *homeboy just get the 700 tranny and get a rebuilt 350 chevy engine for 1500-1800 installed. stop being dumb*


 How many miles does you 350 have? Did you get free labor? The rebuilt kit for a 307 is atleast $800... I will post my bill in an hour..


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

you could have got a new 307 for that much....


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

I know, that why Im pissed.... I really wanted a 1970 olds 442 350 rocket..... But I will have a reliable engine, 307s start in sub below weather... 350s constantly need to be tuned up, It seems like every year a 350 has to be serviced... I drove my 307 3 summers without being serviced....

But I know that this is no excuse...


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida+Dec 17 2003, 06:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (northcoastrida @ Dec 17 2003, 06:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TiggerLS_@Dec 17 2003, 04:27 PM
> *homeboy just get the 700 tranny and get a rebuilt 350 chevy engine for 1500-1800 installed. stop being dumb*


How many miles does you 350 have? Did you get free labor? The rebuilt kit for a 307 is atleast $800... I will post my bill in an hour..[/b][/quote]
1500-1800 bucks includes eveything for a rebuilt 350 with Edelbrock performer RPM intake, and Edelbrock 600 carb


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS+Dec 17 2003, 05:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TiggerLS @ Dec 17 2003, 05:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1500-1800 bucks includes eveything for a rebuilt 350 with Edelbrock performer RPM intake, and Edelbrock 600 carb[/b][/quote]
Why are you puttin it in my face ''youll make me go to jail for murder 1'''. I dont like paying for unnessary shit...

How much does a 1988 307 rebuild cost? If I install a 700r4 I will be able to smoke up the block, wont I ?


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Here is my bill:

enviornment fee $30.00
jet clean $59.00
bore v8 $144.00
cam bearing $42.00
flot fit $120.00
reed rod  $112.00
misc/labo $32.00
Grd v8 crk $105.00
bushing $15.92
mas. kit $1177.96
oil pump screen $6.29
button $5.94
enviornment $11.40
RR guard C $112.00
8 suronly $72.00
guide $19.52
exhaust valve $6.49
water pump $16.49
oil pan gasket $8.49
fuel pump $17.79
oil filter $1.79
ignition $34.19
sparkplug $18.32
thermostat $6.69
dist cap $14.49
rotor $5.69
temp switch $10.49
temp sensor $7.79
motor mont $64.37

total parts $2249.55
20 % admin cost $2761
total 2761.93

Are they smoken crackkkk?


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

does that list look honest?


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Did I get ripped off or what?


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Dec 17 2003, 10:42 PM
> *Did I get ripped off or what?*


 I think where you went wrong is the engine kit from MAS, that must be some tuff shit. I wouldn't buy that unless you plan on running fucking notrous or something.

You can buy a 383 stroker for cheaper than that at checker.


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

I dont wanna spend 2 stacks on a 307! :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

here is the kit for your motor. it costs so much more because your 307 has a roller camshaft in it if it is the original motor.
http://www.northernautoparts.com/ProductMo...uctModelId=3632
:biggrin:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

they charged me double for the kit, but there is nothing that I can do.


----------



## LilLoco (Jun 29, 2002)

thats pretty crazy i was gonna rebuild mine, but instead i got a 350 and am just rebuilding that and its only gonna cost like 800 but im doing all the work besides machine shop work... you should have had it in writing... like they probably said well if we have to replace this then its gonna cost this and just replaced all that shit.... anyways with 2500 you should have a hot rod engine or id be pissed lol


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

alot of people told me to keep the original engine!! I think it maks the car worth more when it becomes a classic or somthing.. Besides it really wouldnt be a cutty with everything changed (paint, eng, suspension,tranny, interior, ect)


----------



## LilLoco (Jun 29, 2002)

i say fuck what everyone else says.. if your gonna make it a lowrider then its not really gonna be a collectors item... just do what you think is best but now that you paid that much keep it lol


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

I guess your right, hommie!


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

tt


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

i spent $500 on parts, and $300 at tha machine shop.. my dad put my engine together .. and i installed it in a 93 caprice


----------



## 2drWood (May 24, 2003)

A custom engine shop here is selling 383 stroker short blocks for $1200


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

that price is ridiculous....i had a big block rebuilt 454 turned into a 502 monster and i spent like $1800...

u need to speak to someone in charge over there, and get it resolved, if not u might have to go to court, or u can just break into the shop and night and take ur motor, but i didnt tell u to do that...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

plain and simple, its not right. if ther're chargin 2400 with no labor, what would it cost WITH the labor, ya hear me? DO NOT PAY THEM. 307, no offense, are a dime a dozen. Let them keep the whole thing. if your gonna spend that cash for a car that will only cruise, and the most horsepower you'll need is the occasional gas hop, you could get a new crate motor, with a warrenty. If "everything" was bad on your motor, a respectable engine shop would have told you to find another starting point. get it?


----------

